# Another new Ruger.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this LCR yesterday....gonna take it to the range Sunday.








Has a great trigger!


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

This is my ❤ Gun. I love it have fun...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shot it on Sunday, along with some others, and it shot very well. It was most certainly a handful with +P ammo, but just fine with standard pressure fodder. :smt1099


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have one and changed to a longer grip. Gun is so light the perceived recoil bothers my hand the next day otherwise a great unit.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

RK3369 said:


> I have one and changed to a longer grip. Gun is so light the perceived recoil bothers my hand the next day otherwise a great unit.


Yeah, I could see how a little bit more purchase on the grip would help tame some hotter loads.


----------

